# Sick Pigeon... cold?



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

I have an adult male pigeon who is sick. He is having trouble breathing and is opening his mouth to breath. It sound as if (if he were human) he would be extremly stuffed up. The coup is pretty warm as there is a heat lamp in there and it is around 40 degrees outside. He is still pretty active except I haven't seen him do much in the way of chasing other birds. He does fluff up his feathers a bit. He's had this a few days- I'm not sure how long as I only recently got home for Spring break (My mom feels bad she didn't realize he was sick- she thought he was threatening her away from his babies). None of my other birds are having this probelm and I haven't seen any discolored poop within the coop where he sits or around his nest.

Any suggestions?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds as if you have a respiratory infection, I would start treatment right away for respiratory infection, Please advise what you have on hand if you need assistance with deciding what is best to treat him with.

Ellen


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

What types of treatment are there? I hate to say it but I don't have anything to treat a respitory infection on hand.  I've never run into this before and my parents never thought about it. I've been taking care of my birds since my Dad bought the first few to use in training his labradors to point (which didn't last long after I became attached to them). I've had them for a couple of years and while we've done things related to imunizing and parasites I've yet to have a bird with this type of sickness. I'm kind of at a loss as to what to do. It's really late here and I plan to call the vet that will look at birds in the morning... is there anything I can do in the mean time or certain medicines I should ask about?

 I'm just hoping he'll make it till I can get meds for him. He's a hardy bird- we rescued him last summer after he was injured and he still has trouble with one wing and can't uncurl the toes on one foot. I'm really worried though...


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Sorry, have to make this quick as I have to get ready for work. Baytril is the medication you need for an upper respiratory infection. I think in the States you can buy this off prescription but a vet will also be able to supply it. If he does ask him to check the formulary as the avian dose is higher than the mammalian dose and I cannot remember what it is off the top of my head. Gotta run.
Good luck
Hope he makes it


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

I am not sure if he is feeding youngsters right now or not, but if not you can take him and put him in a hospital cage where you can warm it up for him to take the chill off, you can use a chick warming light, a heating pad, or just at least moving him into a warmer place is good. The least energy he has to use of his own strength to keep his body temperature up the better as this will save his energy to help him in getting through this infection. 

The best thing to use for a respiratory infection is Tylan which if you have a feed store or supply house near you they may carry as it is used for cattle and no prescription is needed for it, it is mixed at 1 teaspoon per gallon of water. I am including a link for you to Global Pigeons that will show you some of the meds available for respiratory infection.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?keyword=respiratory&action=search

If you have a vet that can see him in the morning though it may be best as sometimes the condition can sometimes be something different then what appears and not being able to see him myself it is hard to say for sure what is going on, I would have him looked at by a vet to be sure this is what you have going on, but do not let the vet put him down for any reason as it is better to try other options prior to giving up on him in my opinon and sometimes I think some vets give up to quickly on pigeons.

If you do decide to order something to keep on hand there are two available through the link I have one would be the Tylan/Tylosin or the 1+1 cure This is a five day cure for respiratory infections, mycoplasmosis and mucus in the throat. This cure contains DOXYCYCLINE a broad spectrum antibiotic and BROOMHEXINE and effective mucus dissolver, it would fight the infection while the Broomhexine will make it easier for him to breath as it works as a decongestant and opens the airway for easier breathing.

Ellen


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to respond. I brought 'sweetie' as he was nicknamed (for his nice disposition when he first arived here- he's quite assertive with the other pigeons nomally. The only noise he can make right now is a slightly rumbly 'graah' (if that makes any sense). He makes this whenever he's aware that I'm around.  Otherwise he makes a bit of a cough like noise but not much. I haven't heard him sneeze at all and there isn't any disharge from his beak at all. He's still moving around and I think he's a bit upset. I put the heat lamp near his nest- the female is sitting on the eggs right now- she's generally good about staying on them throughout the day. the heat lamp is also in that portion of the coup right now (as there are a couple nests in tha area, so it should be reletively warm. He doesn't seem to want to settle down for the night as he's still moving around in his box. I'm hoping his active-ness means he'll be okay till I can get the meds. 

Sorry for the rambling I'm just a bit worried .

I'll be calling the vet in the morning as soon as they open. Thank you for the help!

How would you give him the Tylan? Would I mix a gallon of water and then give him a bit through an eye dropper?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi LizG,


Yes, I would be worried also...

By the time they are what I call 'Beak Breathing' one does well to assume their course will be short if correct diagnosis and treatment are not forthcomeing swiftly.

Aspirgillosis, Trichomoniasis, respiratory infections of various kinds, systemic illness or infection, Salmonella, and who knows what all else can make for this appearance...

If you possibly can, get him to an experienced Avian Vet pronto, get a fecal analysis, a Crop Swab and a general exam...even a Blood Test if you might, and see if you can narrow down the probable illness or problem.

For now, do keep him warm, let him have access to an electric Heating Pad so he can be on it if he likes..out of any drafts or damp...

Clean you coop or loft well now...scrub-a-dubb-dubb...

If you isolate him into a smallish indoor Cage, on a light color or white Towell, you can both monitor his eating and his poops and it will be easier for him to be warm with his Heating Pad set up so he can be on it or off of it as he likes...but, if possible, to get him to some experienced Avian Vet pronto.


Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

I would mix it in a gallon of water and treat all pigeons in the loft, it will not hurt any of them and due to pigeons and the way they drink by gulping and spitting some back in it is a good idea to do it for preventative measures at least, we do our teams of birds as a preventative a couple of times a year even if they are not sick. 

It is ok to be worried, sounds like you have the possibility of having a very sick little one there that is needing you to pamper him back to health, also when is these youngsters due to hatch?

Ellen

Ps. How is his weight right now?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...Air Sac mites...coccidiosis maybe even if advanced or severe enough...

Anyway, get him in tonight and in a draped cage with the heating pad so he can be on it or off of it as he likes, and let us know how the poops are looking...

Check his throat in a good stong light...check his vent...

See if he is eating...feel his Crop...feel his keel...

Let us know...?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweetie made it through the night and even sounds slightly better- but not much. He was quiet from around midnight to 4 am this morning and was awake after that. His poop is a dark solid green-brown with lots of white. There's no streaks or anything else that looks unusual. I'm waiting for the feed store and the vet's to open up right now so I can give them both a call. His youngsters are almost fully feathered and he has a pair of eggs as well. If something does happen to him either I or my parents can supplement the babies diet after I train them, I've done it for several baby pigeons and two rescued baby doves before. I plan to get Tylan for my coup as soon as I can even if this isn't a respiratory infection. He seems to be eating as far as I can tell at the moment.

What should I look for in his throat?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LizG said:


> What should I look for in his throat?


Hi Liz, 

Glad the bird made it through the night. You'd be looking for yellow/whiteish nodules or button-like growths anywhere in the mouth or going down the throat. Ideally, the mouth should be pink and clear of anything unusual.


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

His latest poop was a bit more greenish in color. His throat looks clear as far as I can tell- he wasn't too happy about me attempting to look. He even managed to lead me on a short chase through the room I was in.

I bought the Tylan just prior to getting home. The only one they had was Tylan 200 in a 500 ml glass bottle- in liquid form. One tsp per gallon of water correct?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

No that is injectable, you needed the powder, I am sorry, I should have been more specific, at the link I sent last night you will see a picture of it, it has to be powder and water soluble, you can use the injectable if you choose, if you are comfortable with injections, I will include the directions to you.

Tylan 200 - 1/2 cc injection under the loose skin behind the neck.

Notes from Foys Pigeon Supply - http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/respiratory/index.html#Tylan 200

Tylan 200 (Pg. 18) 
An injectable that has been proven effective in aiding the treatment of Sinutitis. Many Fanciers mistake this problem with canker and use the wrong product. Sinusitis is a yellowish, stringy substance along the roof of the mouth or along the tounge. It may be pulled out with a toothpick and will not bleed, when you try to pull canker out it usually bleeds. Canker looks like a whitish, cottage cheese. Sinututus looks like yellow, soft cheese. 1/2 cc injection under the loose skin behind the neck. Usually one time is adequate but may be repeated.

Thanks keep us informed, you may want to call one of the pigeon supply houses and get the powder form shipped to you if you are unable to locate it there near you, by the way where are you located at?

Ellen


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm in Walla Walla, Washington. I guess I should have made sure on the liquid. I have reletives who can find a use for it probably though. I'll call a few other places around here- hopefully I can find someone that has it. I'll talk to my dad and Uncles about the injection- my Uncle used to work at a pet store and my other Uncle works in a veteranarian clinic (not one that takes care of birds though).


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

If you need to there is a pigeon flyer there in Walla Walla, you can contact him if you would like and see if he can help with some medication possibly. If you call him, please explain to him that you were referred to him from a pigeon flyer from the Tulare Racing Pigeon Club, you can also mention that I also have the 911 Pigeon Alert Group and that I would appreciate any help he can provide to you with this little one, if he has any questions about me tell him to call Deone at the American Racing Pigeon Union and she can give him any information he may need.

Contact:
Ed Hermsen 525-7762

I will try to keep checking in, please let me know.

Ellen


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Ellen has given you excellent advice. I can't stress enough the importance of thoroughly cleaning and disinfecting your loft and treating the rest of the flock as a prevention. Respiratory infections are very contagious and spread like wildfire.


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

I returned the liquid form Tylan and am ordering the powder form. On a suggestion from my Uncle I got Ornacyn Plus from the petstore to use untill I get the other and I mixed it in with his water. He's been eating his food so his apetites not gone. He's not to happy with me when I'm in the room though and gets a little agitated. As soon as I get the Tylan I'll put it in the water supply and I'm going to go give the coup a thorough cleaning everywhere I can.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

Thanks for the update, the Tylan injectable would work good for individual treatments, it is just you need to be confortable with giving injections, but you would still want to flock treat all of the birds and depending on how many it is easier to treat via the water with the powder solution, as well as making sure you do a good loft cleaning, you can also purchase loft disinfectants to spray in your loft to cut down on alot of the germs and cross contamination via droppings, items such as sanicoop, novasan, tek trol, virkon, bleach all will work to help cut down on the contaminates, of course all must be mixed accordingly.

Please keep us informed of how things are going and his status as it is always good to hear when they pull through such a stressful illness.

Ellen


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

relofts said:


> Liz,
> 
> No that is injectable, you needed the powder, I am sorry, I should have been more specific, at the link I sent last night you will see a picture of it, it has to be powder and water soluble, you can use the injectable if you choose, if you are comfortable with injections, I will include the directions to you.
> 
> ...


Ellen, I'm sure that Tylan Inj. has to be given IM, not SQ. & 1/2 CC sounds like alot for Tylan 200?? I have injected them a few times with Tylan 200 yrs. ago & we were told to do it in the Leg Muscle at 1/10thCC per Racing Homer per injection...If you have been succesful giving SQ on loose skin behind neck with Tylan, let me know as it would be much easier...... Hap


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

Well he's still pretty active but for his wheeze noises. He's been eating and has made a large mess of his cage. I think he's been drinking as well- it's hard to tell though since I haven't caught him in the act. I did manage to give him a bit of the water a couple times so I know he's at least drank a bit. His poops are still a green/brown with the white. He's started sneezing/coughing a bit now which he hadn't been doing much of before....

Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far! We're going to go to bed here and I'll check on him a couple of times during the night.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hap

That is the way that Foy's suggest you give it to pigeons, if you follow the link you will see that is what they suggest for you to do, I actually give the Oxytetracycline at the same dose subque and the Tylan I will start doing the same as recommended by Foy's, I talked to George at Foy's about it and he says it is fine, and much easier on the bird sq rather then im.

Ellen


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

So much good info Ellen, I appreciate it too.

Liz, I think Phil is right about a visit to the Vet if it is not too late. Symptoms sound very severe and attention is required ASAP. Please use a heating pad if you have one and as mentioned leave room for the bird to be on it, or off it as they feel is comfortable. All I mean by this is that they should not be stuck on a heating pad if it is uncomfortable as not all pads heat the same way and to the same temps. Using a lamp is not the same thing at all as there is no escape from too high of a heat and the light makes it impossible for a bird to get any rest.

Watch the poops for dryness or wetness. This will give you an indication of whether or not the bird is actually taking liquids on her own. There are other ways to check if dehydration is occurring. Keep us all posted.

Cameron


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Ellen, Thanks for letting me know that Tylan Inj. & Oxyt. can be given SQ. It would be SO MUCH easier. I didn't open the linkyou put in from Foy's till after I sent in reply like a little kid... Hope ya have a great season. Hap


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hap,

Good luck to you this season, hope you are on the top of the sheets.

Liz,

Can you please give us a update on your little pigeon please.

Thanks,

Ellen


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweeties still sounds like he has a sore throat but he's being more active in his cage then he was before- he's even taken to throwing seeds outside of it somehow . Occasionally I hear an almost normal sound come from him. His poops are slightly dryer in comparison to my other birds but not by much. He's not to happy when I go to check him out (I look in his mouth a few times a day and also try to give him a bit to drink myself as well). He's actually getting into his food right now. I'll be cleaning his cage out in a little while that and his right foot which was injured last summer (along with his right wing) and is the reason we have him- we rescued him off the street (he can fly ok just not long distances he goes from the coup to the garage to the house just fine though). 

None of my other pigeons seem sick and I cleaned out the pigeon coup the best I could- except for the four occupied nests. I'm not sure his eggs will hatch- we had a cold day yesterday and even with the heat lamp they were chilled while his mate was off of them. As soon as the Tylan arrives I'll be treating the flock with it. I have 12 adult birds currently, two fully feathered babies (Sweetie's), one medium baby, and one small baby as well as a first time mama with one egg that looks like it will hatch in a few days.

Ill try to get back on with another update later tonight or in the mornng.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

Thanks for the update, do you expect the medication to arrive soon?

Ellen


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm hoping it will arive soon. Sweetie woke the household up this morning with a semi normal voice and was fluttering his wings a bit as well. He still has a bit of a rumbling to his breath but he's no longer opening his mouth extremly wide and has longer stretches of silent breathing as well. His poops are also are now more like what I think normal looks like for him.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

That is good news that Sweetie is having less distress when breathing, I hope the medication arrives soon also as I think it is important that he and the other's get the medication suggested for pigeons for respiratory infections, please keep us informed.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Liz,

Wanted to check in with you and see how things are going?

Ellen


----------



## LizG (Mar 10, 2006)

I apologize for this update coming so late- I had to head back to school on top of an incident with one of the babies in the coup which had more of my focus- even though I can't actually be with my pigeons right now. The day before I headed back to college Sweetie wasn't making any noises other then his normal pigeon noises. My mom reported today that they finished off his medicine packet and let him go back into the pigeon coup with the others- I was also told they were going to start giving the Tylan to the whole coup soon. Sweetie was very upset that his babies are now fully grown and out of the nest- his nest was even cleaned out completley in the last cleaning as the babies weren't using it at all anymore.

I had an upset in the coup the morning I was heading out. The smallest baby who somehow was removed from it's nest box and ended up near the door- we aren't sure how that happened and were slightly upset- the unpaired pigeons are being watched more closely and being put into the cage used to house other birds like Chuckers or Pheasents that come through for my Dads hunting dog training if they are caught bothering any of the young birds or parents. The baby was pecked up a bit on its back but badly on the top of his head. The skin had seperated but his eyes were okay. My Father took charge of him and cleaned the wound (while I held him) and then ended up using a stitch to hold the skin together. We put the baby on a towel over a heating pad in a box as the cage was in use by Sweetie at the time. After he was cleaned up I checked on him every 5 to 10 minutes untill I had to leave. About an hour after he was brought in he had perked up and had both eyes open, was standing up and begging for food. I fed him a bit before I left of some very watery Kaytee baby bird formula (I wanted to make sure he was hydrated after losing blood). My Father fixed up his nesting area to make sure he wouldn't be able to get out- or dragged out- of his nest. 

His parents (Sheba (male) and a female) are still sitting, watching, and feeding the baby who has earned the name "Stitch". My Dad is putting neosporin/polysporin (I can't remember which) on his wounds a couple times a day. However, the parents are trying to clean him up, which means that they have removed the stitch at least one- reopening the wound. My dad isn't sure what to do to keep that from happening. My Dad does have experience with wounded pigeons both Sweetie and another one, nicknamed Crash, came to us wounded. Crash was at the dam my Dad works at when he was attacked by an owl and had a large gash under his wing that my Dad just filled with polysprin and kept clean until it healed as a large portion of skin was missing- you can't even tell he was injured now. (The lucky bird ended up being hurt on my Dads shift and flying under my Dads car- the only person who would have taken care of him that was on shift that night). My Dad does make sure to disinfect the wound as much as possible- being careful of his eyes and such of course.

Well I'm rambling, so I will stop. Does anyone have any advice about keeping Stitches wound shut? The birds are taking care of him- which my parents can't do in the middle of the day.

Thanks and sorry for the ramble- it's been a long day of exams and such- my brain is mush right now...

Liz


----------

